# Few ole duck calls



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well its been awhile since I have posted anything... Nothing spectacular just some plain ole duck calls.. DIW/Coco, Bocote, and the last two are Coco..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice

I was just looking at one of your calls this morning. It came up in a google image search


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

For "plain ole duck calls" they look mighty good.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Nothing plain about those. Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Purty


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys.. Haven't been busy as I would like in the shop.. Those are some from the last few months.


----------

